# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات اليوم 03 جانفي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 03 جانفي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها   
(Saturday 03.I.2015 (GMT+1  Spain -La liga BBVA 
16:00 Atletico Madrid- Levante
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss 
18:00 Sevilla -Celta Vigo
ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss 
20:00 Elche - Villarreal
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss 
22:00 Deportivo La coruna -Athletic Bilbao
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  France Cup 
15:15 Nantes -Club Francisain
France O
-Eutelsat 5°W-11591 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500 -VIA3 (TNTSAT  England -FA Cup 
16:00 Tranmere Rovers FC-Swansea City AFC
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat  Maroc -Botola Pro 
(15:30 Kénitra Athlétic (KAC) -Maghreb de Fès (MAS
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA
beIN Sports
-Badr 26°E- 12034 H 27500 -FTA
beIN Sports HD
-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
16:00 (Hassania Agadir (HUSA) -Feth de Rabat (FUS
Al Aoula Inter (Maroc
-Nile sat 7°E -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -FTA
Al Aoula ( Marocaine Terrestre 
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500-Biss
-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -Biss
SNRT LAAYON
-ARABSAT 30.5°E -12559 H 2962 -FTA 
19:30( Raja de Casablanca (RCA) - Chabab Khénifra (CAK
beIN Sports
-Badr 26°E- 12034 H 27500 -FTA
beIN Sports HD
-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA  Egyptian League 
13:30 Al Gounah-Al Ahly
MBC Masr 2
-Nile sat 7°W-11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Nile sat 7°W-11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11919 H 27500 -Biss
Al Hayat 2
-Nile Sat 7°W - 12015 V 27500 -FTA 
13:30 Arab Contractors - Alaab Damanhour
Al-Nahar Sport
-Nile sat 7°W-12437 V 27500 -FTA
Al-Nahar Sport HD
-Badr 26°E-10890 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2 
16:00 Smouha-Al Ettehad El Sakandary
Al-Nahar Sport
-Nile sat 7°W-12437 V 27500 -FTA
Al-Nahar Sport HD
-Badr 26°E-10890 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
Al Hayat 2
-Nile Sat 7°W - 12015 V 27500 -FTA
Al Askandaria
-Nile sat 7°W-11227 V 27500 -FTA 
16:00 El Masry Club -Itthad Al Shorta
MBC Masr 2
-Nile sat 7°W-11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Nile sat 7°W-11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11919 H 27500 -Biss 
18:30 Al Zamalek- Petrojet
MBC Masr 2
-Nile sat 7°W-11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Nile sat 7°W-11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11919 H 27500 -Biss  Turkey-PTT 1. Lig 
13:00 Sanliurfaspor - Boluspor
TRT 1
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -11492 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk 
17:30 Osmanlispor - Antalyaspor
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2

----------

